# When to separate bucklings from does?



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

New here! I have two bucklings. One is 6 weeks, the other will be three months old soon. They're registered Nubians. The 3 month old is being traded for another buckling I can use for breeding, but not for another month. I'm not sure how long I can keep them in the same pen as my doelings and other does?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When they start acting bucky and extend their penis, you need to separate.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness - I was just searching for answers to this very question. My little Nubians are acting like big boys, and are jumping on everyone and everything. They are just 6 weeks old, too. Do I need to just separate the boys out, and consider them weaned? Is this too young?


----------



## HomegrownGal (Jan 26, 2014)

My goat friend told me a buckling can impregnate a doe at just six weeks! That's why I fixed my little boy at four weeks! I also bought a four month old doeling that I found out later was pregnant! ( Luckily, she just delivered a tiny doeling and both are doing well!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

